# 330i ZHP or Audi S4



## sigep (Mar 23, 2004)

I purchased my 330i ZHP in June and think its a Great car, but I went into an Audi dealer this month and saw the Audi S4 which was very impressive. The S4 seemed to have excellent build quility and Yes that Massive V8! I did not get a chance to drive the S4 and i wish I did so I could have compared my 330iZHP to the S4. I almost wanted to trade in my ZHP for the Audi S4, but that would not be a smart thing to do with out driving the car. Does anyone know if the S4 will out handle the ZHP, I figure in the Audi S4 will take the ZHP in the straight away's with the 4.2 V8. I know both are German cars so quility should be as good or if not higher in the Audi. Any feed back about the S4 or about the Quility of Audi would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

The S4 is awesome but costs probably $7-10K more than your car, and you would take a severe beating if you were to sell it now. A friend of mine just got a S4 3 weeks ago, do a search under "other automotive" for my review and others.


----------



## vicszhp (Aug 27, 2004)

Apples and Oranges.....You should be comparing the M3 with the S4. The ZHP with the "A" series cars.


----------



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

I have been thinking about an S4 a lot myself. I love my ZHP, but the all wheel drive of the S4 is a very attractive feature for a northeastern. I haven't driven an S4 so I just don't how the performance compares. I spoke to a lot of folks that have owned Audi and they tell me their cars spend a lot of time in the shop. I am not trying to bash, just reporting what I have heard.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

330soon2b said:


> I have been thinking about an S4 a lot myself. I love my ZHP, but the all wheel drive of the S4 is a very attractive feature for a northeastern. I haven't driven an S4 so I just don't how the performance compares. I spoke to a lot of folks that have owned Audi and they tell me their cars spend a lot of time in the shop. I am not trying to bash, just reporting what I have heard.


For what it's worth, I can't count how many times my coworker (with a 2001.5 S4 Avant (B5)) has said, "I should have bought a BMW instead..." every time he takes it into the shop.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

KrisL said:


> For what it's worth, I can't count how many times my coworker (with a 2001.5 S4 Avant (B5)) has said, "I should have bought a BMW instead..." every time he takes it into the shop.


i've heard that too about Audis, but then my friend has a 2004 S4 and i don't think he's had any problems yet. and the phenomenal traction is a must-have in the Northeast... i don't think you can really drive an M3 very well in the snow. Quattro helps in rain too. i agree the ZHP vs S4 comparison is a little unfair though, would have to be M3 vs. S4 and they are very, very different cars - the choice should be pretty obvious given certain needs and preferences.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

ZHP is of no comparison to the S4. Yes, Audi has had soem reliability issues in the past, but I believe that an '05 MY S4 would probably be in my garage instead of an 05 ZHP. Yes there is a significant price difference, but there is also a significant performance difference. Plus I actually like the looks of the S4 over the ZHP.

If you want a somewhat even comparison, look at the A4 ultra sport package with the 3.0l engine. I posted some pics up earlier on the 'fest.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68951


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

The B6 S4 is a great car. A buddy of mine has an avant. Handles well, goes like stink, and drinks gas like no other  . On the other hand, he hasn't been the most fortunate either as far as reliability is concerned. His exhaust valve failed, and had a new engine put in recently. Doesn't necessrily mean that Audi's have poor reliability. My brother's 1.8T has been trouble free for the first year, except for the engine catching on fire :rofl: , but that's another story not related to the car.


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

Don't need no stinkin' Quattro - Just get one set of snows for the bimmer, plus an extra 'little something' for when the going gets rough:










:thumbup:

(hmmm - "The Little Something." Maybe that beast finally got itself a name.......)


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

MicahO said:


> (hmmm - "The Little Something." Maybe that beast finally got itself a name.......)


I see youve now named your p_ _ _ _ :eeps:  :neener: :angel:


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

bavarian19 said:


> I see youve now named your p_ _ _ _ :eeps:  :neener: :angel:


DOH! I walked right into that one.......


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

I was thinking about the S4, but similarly equipped it was about 8k more I think, insurance was also extra 500 a year. So i went with the zhp.


----------



## bmwtrix (Jul 21, 2004)

It’s a no brainer, S4 for sure, if you have stashed some extra cash around. The ZHP will be outrun and outhandled by the S4. I've driven it, and yes it’s awesome, with a humming V8, which makes the deal worth it. But do you have the extra 10K to shed? 

Also I had an A4, for 4 years, with no problems.


----------



## ta330ci (Apr 4, 2003)

I just drove a new S4 the other week with the manual transmission. Amazing car!! First of all the Recaro seats are waaaaayyyyy more comfortable than the ones in my 330ci. The shifter throws are really short and it's much easier to shift than my car. The V8 is quite an engine too. It's so smooth that you have to look at the speedo to realize that you're going a lot faster than you thought. And it's damn fast.

I've never driven a ZHP, so I can't compare the two, but compared to my 330ci I would take the S4 if you want a sporty car. I do prefer the 330's aggressive styling to the boring Audi styling, though I guess because of it the S4 is sort of a sleeper car. Of course there's quite a price difference with a 330, though the S4 comes loaded and is cheaper than an m3 by 4-5 grand when equipped with similar options.

I'd certainly consider it if I was buying a new car.


----------



## JFief (May 26, 2004)

All Audi S4's come with a high performance set of tires, and the S4's quattro is worthless in the Northeast snow unless you change the tires to a winter set. 

To those loving all wheel drive because it will save you in snow are watching to many commercials...It's the RUBBER that counts.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

If you want INSANE fun, AWD, amazing handling and necksnapping power, for about 60% of the price ($20K discount) you could get a Subaru WRX STi or a Mitsubishi Evolution...

I had a WRX for three years. Never had more fun in a car and it was very much trouble free (I still miss it).

After the troubles with my ZHP, and friends' troubles with Audis and particularly MBs, I am beginning to wonder why german cars have good reputations...


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

I briefly considered the S4 before ordering a ZHP sedan. I didn't fully road-test the S4 like I did the ZHP so I can't give a complete comparison, but there were a few noticeable differences. 
1) the interior is as nice or nicer than my current E39, which some will say is a notch nicer than the 330i (I think they are about equal); advantage S4. 
2) you definitely feel the torque of the V8 during acceleration, better than the ZHP; advantage S4. 
3) the Recaro seats are more comfortable than my E39 sport seats (and presumably the slightly different? ZHP seats); advantage S4. 
4) it is very solid and tight, but the extra AWD weight shows in cornering - much like an E39 (AWD can't fully overcome pure physics); advantage ZHP. 
5) the exhaust is more intrusive than the ZHP; advantage ZHP (at least for me). 
6)the Audi, similarly equipped to the ZHP is at least $7k more, but you do get the above advantages; advantage...your call.

I wish I had taken a second test drive of the S4 to really throw it through some twisties so I could fully compare it to the ZHP, but work and family obligations got in the way. In the end I decided to save $7-8k on the car, save even more in fewer trips to the gas station, and have a 500lb lighter car. My Mystic Blue/Natural Brown 330i ZHP was unloaded today at the Port of Charleston and should be to my dealer in about a 7-8 days.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

JFief said:


> To those loving all wheel drive because it will save you in snow are watching to many commercials...It's the RUBBER that counts.


it's neither this nor that. AWD w/o winter tires won't perform great in snow, and RWD with winter tires can handle pretty well. BUT, all else being equal, AWD will kick the crap out of RWD in winter traction. there is simply NO ARGUMENT about this. even among non-AWD cars, BMWs are not very good in winter conditions.

put another way... with the stock performance tires on the S4 and ZHP, you are still WAY better off in the snow in the S4. period. so your point is totally moot.


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

JFief said:


> All Audi S4's come with a high performance set of tires, and the S4's quattro is worthless in the Northeast snow unless you change the tires to a winter set.
> 
> To those loving all wheel drive because it will save you in snow are watching to many commercials...It's the RUBBER that counts.


You are right! I've heard that the M3 with a good set of snow tires is almost as good as an Audi with quaatro.

P.S. But the Audi A4 with the Ultra Performance pkg is starting to remind me of a cross between a Cadillac CTS sedan and a VW Passat.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Double Vanos said:


> I've heard that the M3 with a good set of snow tires is almost as good as an Audi with quaatro.


whoever said that cleary 1.) is an M3 owner, 2.) has never driven in snow before, 3.) is full of crap, or 4.) some combination of the above. i won't even bother commenting past that, it's so ridiculous.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*S4 Understeer easily corrected with LSD in Front*

Quaife makes a LSD for the S4 in the front, that will easily correct the Understear problem. Along with some PSS9'S that car will handle like no other car ... The wheels and flywheel are very heavy on that car, change those along with the restrictive and heavy exhaust it comes with and you wil have a car you may never want to get out of. A friend of mie has one. An awesome car but just different from the BMW. Different cars and different driving..


----------



## Roadhawk (May 21, 2004)

stylinexpat said:


> Quaife makes a LSD for the S4 in the front, that will easily correct the Understear problem. Along with some PSS9'S that car will handle like no other car ... The wheels and flywheel are very heavy on that car, change those along with the restrictive and heavy exhaust it comes with and you wil have a car you may never want to get out of. A friend of mie has one. An awesome car but just different from the BMW. Different cars and different driving..


Agreed (hmm - I'll have to look into this front limited slip...never heard of it...and I could see where it might improve things in same situations...). I am running a very nice Axis exhaust - sounds great (similar to the ZHP but with just a bit moor oomph to it - particularly on acceleration) and it breaths great - helping (along with my mods to intake air flow) to make my S4 feel even quicker then other S4s I've driven even running stock program.

I find both the S4 and the ZHP absolute joys to drive. I look for excuses to go out and drive (when traffic is down a bit...) and hate it when I park (either) car and have to get out. Right now I'm really digging the BMW - its new, differnt, and is just way fun to toss around. My wife has yet to even drive it since we picked it up from the dealer here in the states 1 1/2 weeks ago! I did offer to change today but she said she was enjoying the Audi for now (she had been driving the Millenia and I the Audi before...). The easy tossability of the BMW (though the Audi still ain't at all bad...even with the front end weight) and the BMW's slick short shifter (way better then Audi's standard S4 which I really must replace) may eventually win me over to conclude that the Bimmer is more fun on a daily basis - but that light touch to the peddle instant slam you back in your seat torque feel - at any speed - acceleration in the Audi (and its no nonsense performance in adverse weather) will continue to keep me in major grins with the Audi. Luckily I am in can't go wrong with either situation...

and FastBob - I hear you. Its been about 2 years since I've had my MR2 out on the road -  and I have to say that it provided some driving pleasure (and in certain situations high speed cornering and lane switching ability) that in some ways neither the BMW nor the Audi (both being bigger & heavier) can match! And your also right on in that one problem with the Audi is that I find myself constantly reigning it in - it zooms past 100 without a thought - flick of the gas and it (feels) ready to launch into the sky (and sometimes I just get lazy with it because its too easy). I'm finding the BMW to be more of a challenge (in a good way)...like the MR2 it just loves the high revs and appreciates a driving style where your shifting at redline and eeeking out all the performance it has where if I do that in the Audi I'm running up on someones ass quick or otherwise having to reign it in. SO I'm rediscovering some of my old high reving wind it out pleasures as well as the fun in throwing the tail out just a bit (nearly impossible in the Audi which pretty much just sticks)...

fun fun! :thumbup: :drive: :supdude: :guitar: :bigpimp:


----------

